# Steps to 1st Chair



## Marlinark (Nov 12, 2009)

1st chair is a position everyone want!

Some for bragging rights other for perfection and a few who want the very best for their group and know that they can do it.

I am classified amongst the third am a great violinist, have composed and released multiple music pieces, and know that I could have the position just don't know how to put myself out there and get it in such a big orchestra.

What are the steps to getting a first chair position?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Are you a member of an orchestra?
Do you have people skills, to handle and help an entire string section? Do you have the musical knowledge to assist the conudctor and to advise on string technique?


----------



## Marlinark (Nov 12, 2009)

*Answers*

1, Yes, I am third chair right now.
2, Admitting it, people skills is something that perhaps I could improve (Very sorry)
3, The music knowledge is where I prosper the most. A.P music theory, Previous 1st positions.

Great questions,
You?


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Marlinark said:


> mp3 downloads


Actually, you are not allowed to put pointless URL's into every one of your posts :/


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Actually, you are not allowed to put pointless URL's into every one of your posts :/


That's absolutely right ... we have removed the promo url


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Me:

I am the conudctor of a small orchestra, I work well with people, maybe i am a bit too easy on those who complain, and cause chaos.
Yes I have knowledge of music theory.


----------

